# thoughts on this thermostat?



## Bl69aze (Dec 12, 2017)

hi guys so xmas is coming around and everyones asking what i want... and i just said reptile care stuff i guess, and my sister said shes getting me a thermostat ( a better one than the one im currently using )

https://www.petbarn.com.au/ecotech-reptile-thermostat-with-timer

we arent secretive about what we get eachother anymore as we get older and im 99% sure this is the one she got for me.

just wondering peoples opinions, good or bad, this could include bad instruction guide etc.

looks alot better than the one im currently using which is pretty much built into the heat mat and the one ive got for the CHE is also pretty basic.

thanks


----------



## Tarron (Dec 12, 2017)

IVe heard they are like the best for on a budget


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 12, 2017)

Tarron said:


> IVe heard they are like the best for on a budget


Good to know  I know she likes to
Get good quality stuff especially when it’s for an animals care


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 12, 2017)

I’d go with a reputable brand like habistat. 

https://www.herpshop.com.au/Thermostats.html


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 13, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> hi guys so xmas is coming around and everyones asking what i want... and i just said reptile care stuff i guess, and my sister said shes getting me a thermostat ( a better one than the one im currently using )
> 
> https://www.petbarn.com.au/ecotech-reptile-thermostat-with-timer
> 
> ...


Sorry but I have a box full of dead ones of the same type, they were sold under a number of names and you can still get them on EBay. Some just stopped working, all will have problem with display fading so you need a torch to read, make sure there is a warranty.
For a little more you can buy Habistat on line and they are reliable.


----------

